# un cran / carré / carreau (de chocolat)



## Topie

Bonjour,
une question existentielle :
ma maman nous donnait à goûter trois *carreaux* de chocolat, mais nous, les enfants, mangions en fait quatre *carrés* de chocolat, tandis que ma tante, elle, prend un petit *cran* de chocolat... que faut-il dire ? ou que dites-vous ? est-ce régional, familial, culturel... ? Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je parle de _carrés_ de chocolat (même si ce sont en général plutôt des rectangles )…


----------



## Grop

Pareil, et j'appelle _barre _une bande de un carré de large, longue comme la largeur de la tablette.


----------



## janpol

j'opte également pour "carrés" mais je mange toute la tablette.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> j'opte également pour "carrés" mais je mange toute la tablette.


Moi je mange toute la _plaque_…


----------



## ChrisPa

ou aussi un (gros) morceau de chocolat
(sinon je n'ai jamais entendu carreau de chocolat mais c'est joli)


----------



## Topie

Maître Capello said:


> Moi je mange toute la _plaque_…


 
Voilà qui est amusant, Maître, quant à moi c'est toute la _*plaquette*_ que je m'enfile ! Serait-ce une fondue de plaque et tablette ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Topie said:


> Voilà qui est amusant, Maître, quant à moi c'est toute la _*plaquette*_ que je m'enfile ! Serait-ce une fondue de plaque et tablette ?


Non, c'est juste que tu n'es pas assez gourmande puisqu'une _plaquette_ est une _*petite* plaque_…


----------



## Topie

Maître Capello said:


> Non, c'est juste que tu n'es pas assez gourmande puisqu'une _plaquette_ est une _*petite* plaque_…


 
oh ! je crois plutôt qu'il s'agissait d'un diminitif affectueux...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Topie,

Je dis généralement carré, mais je crois que j'ai pu dire carreau aussi (pour les plus gros carrés, même rectangles ! ). Par contre, je n'ai même jamais entendu cran... ou alors seulement pour le Toblerone (à crémaillère) ! 
 (Cal, c'est une question pour toi ! )


----------



## Topie

Coucou Karine, 
merci pour l'image de la crémaillère que je n'aurais jamais songé à utiliser !


----------



## tilt

À l'heure du goûter, je limite la ration de mes gones à une *barre*, qui compte bien quatre _*carreaux*_, pour qu'ils ne mangent pas toute la *tablette*.

Le _carrés _de chocolat, pour moi, sont de petits chocolats de forme carrée, emballés individuellement.
Quant aux _crans_, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler non plus.


----------



## francois74

J'utilise (pou l'avoir entendu utiliser par ma famille) aussi l'expression "bille" de chocolat lorsqu'il s'agit d'une rangée de 4 carreaux (en fait correspondant à la largeur de la tablette !).


----------



## Nicomon

Je mange en général des carrés, que je détache d'une tablette.  Si c'est une barre Toblerone, je mange des triangles.  

Au sujet de barre, tablette, plaque, plaquette, branche, bille... j'ai aimé cet article de Points de langue


----------



## Aoyama

Points de langue très intéressant et très utile ... Mais de carreaux point.
En fait, je penserais à carreaux pour certaines tablettes plus larges que la taille normale avec des motifs sur ces ... carreaux (des bateaux etc), carreau étant plus grand que carré .


----------



## Punky Zoé

Comment ? On parlerait de chocolat sans moi ??? 

Le vocabulaire est riche : *carré *(j'utilise peu, trop petit ! ),
*carreau* (je dois bien le dire parfois, même s'il n'est pas officiellement répertorié,
*barre* bien sûr
*tablette, plaque *mais pas tellement *plaquette
bille *aussi quand j'étais petite ("du pain et une bille de chocolat") et à l'intérieur de la chocolatine ... pardon du "pain au chocolat" 

Mais le plus souvent c'est un *morceau* ou un *bout de chocolat*, mot très souple qui peut aller du carré à la plaque entière ! 

Quand on aime, on ne compte pas !


----------



## Topie

Merci pour tous ces renseignements intéressants... Et pour "bille" que j'ignorais, joie ! 

J'ai oublié de vous dire que ma tante (la même qui mange des "crans") prend aussi des "*rangées*" de chocolat et non des barres comme vous (ou moi) dans sa tablette/plaquette/plaque. Toujours aucun autre témoignage pour les *crans* ?


----------



## Dsimson

> *tablette, plaque *mais pas tellement *plaquette*


Mais sans plaquette, comment faire la petite blague avec les plaquettes de chocolat (comprendre abdos) ??


----------



## janpol

j'ai toujours entendu cette expression avec "tablette" et jamais avec "plaquette" que l'on réserve aux freins dans la région...


----------



## Grop

janpol said:


> "plaquette" que l'on réserve aux freins dans la région...



Sans oublier le fameux _don de plaquettes_, où il n'est pas question de chocolats ni de mécanique, mais de cellules vivantes.

Je ne vois pas ce que ça change, pour les comparer à des abdos, que ça s'appelle des tablettes ou bien des plaquettes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dsimson said:


> Mais sans plaquette, comment faire la petite blague avec les plaquettes de chocolat (comprendre abdos) ??


Et chez moi, on parle de _carrés de chocolat_…


----------



## GilbertAndré

Moi qui vient de Suisse; pays du chocolat, j'utilise "une plaque de chocolat", divisée en "barres", elles-mêmes divisées en "carrés". Quant au Toblerone, nous utilisons le mot "dent", une "dent de Toblerone". Pour autant que faire se peut, ce sont les termes utilisés dans notre Mère Patrie:


----------



## Maître Capello

GilbertAndré said:


> Moi qui vient de Suisse; pays du chocolat, j'utilise "une plaque de chocolat", divisée en "barres", elles-mêmes divisées en "carrés". Quant au Toblerone, nous utilisons le mot "dent", une "dent de Toblerone". Pour autant que faire se peut, ce sont les termes utilisés dans notre Mère Patrie:



Moi, qui viens de ce même pays, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de _dent_ pour du Toblerone… Ce n'est à mon sens pas du tout un terme consacré en Suisse, en tout cas pas dans ma Mère Patrie à moi, soit le Pays de Vaud. 

Pour cette forme atypique, je parle simplement de _morceau_ ou de _triangle_ comme Nicomon…


----------

